# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعراب (من قبل) في القران الكريم

## عادل أحمدموسى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نجد في القرآن الكريم كلمة ( قبل)إذا سبقها حرف الجر (من )ضبطت مرة بضم اللام ومرة بكسرها  كما في قوله تعالى: (قَالُواْ هَـذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِن قَبْلُ )وقوله عز من قائل (وَإِن طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَمَسُّوهُنَّ ) 
فما السبب؟

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> نجد في القرآن الكريم كلمة ( قبل)إذا سبقها حرف الجر (من )ضبطت مرة بضم اللام ومرة بكسرها  كما في قوله تعالى: (قَالُواْ هَـذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِن قَبْلُ )وقوله عز من قائل (وَإِن طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَمَسُّوهُنَّ ) 
> فما السبب؟


السبب أخي أنها في الآية المذكورة أولا قد قطعت عن الإضافة لفظا ونوي معناها أعني : معنى الإضافة , فلهذا ضمت وتعرب والحالة هذه : اسما مبنيا على الضم في محل جر , بينما في الآية الثانية قد أضيفت لفظا ومعنى ولهذاجاءت معربة لا مبنية , وعلى ذلك فقس ما جرى مجراها من الظروف المبهمة , والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## ابن تيميـة

أخي الكريم :
"قبل" و "بعد" ونظائرها لها حالات أربع :
1_ أن تُضاف لفظا نحو "حضرت من قبل زيد " , ومنه قوله تعالى (من قبل أن تمسوهن)  أي من قبل مساسهن . 
2ـ أن يُحذف المضاف إليه ويُنوى لفظه , وعليه قول الشاعر : ومن قبلِ نادى كل مولى قرابة..... , أي من قبلِ ذلك   .
3ـ أن يُحذف المضاف ولا يُنوى لفظه ولا معناه . وفيه روي الشاهد المعروف "فما شربوا بعداً على لذة خمرا"   .

وهذه الحالات الثلاث تكون فيها "قبل" معربة .

4ـ أن يخذف المضاف إليه ويُنوى معناه دون لفظه , فهي حينها تُبنى على الضم , نحو قوله تعالى (لله الأمر من قبلُ ومن بعدُ) .


والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

إخوتي 
ابن تيميـة
خالد سالم باوزي
تأخرت عن شكركما كثيرا .......
كل عام وأنتما بخير وبارك الله فيكما

----------


## محمود

وما الضابط حتى أستطيع أنا كقارئ أن أفرق بين إذا كان صاحب النص ينوى الإضافى معنا لا لافظا أو ينوى بها لامعنا ولا لافظا ..................

----------

